

Trying To Woo Animators, Disney Accidentally Invents “The Paperman Method” - kaib
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3006276/open-company/trying-woo-animators-disney-accidentally-invents-paperman-method

======
kaib
This is subtle but extremely interesting.

Input for computer graphics is very very hard. I've seen some great design
work up close (Tinkercad) and this is one of the most interesting concepts in
a while.

